# BP's final attempt



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't find that funny at all in fact quite disturbing. Oh wait, that's why I like it. I can see the news release tomorrow, PLAYTEX STOCKS SORE, mechanics everywhere uses tampons to plug leaks.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

What's disturbing is our governments statement that BP will pay, yet BP states that they will simply pull the plug on shareholder payments until it is paid for. Um, who is paying for it? Oh, I guess BP shouldn't need to, they only made a few million dollars this week.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Naw, BP is high-tech. They'd be using a crate of I-Pads!

Much less funny is the emerging story of how BP managed this well starting weeks prior to the oh sh*t! moment. This is a link to a letter Congress sent to Tony Hayward prior to his most recent testimony:

http://energycommerce.house.gov/documents/20100614/Hayward.BP.2010.6.14.pdf

Its already pretty clear that BP made a sequence of increasingly reckless decisions that were based on wishful thinking and contrary to the clear and compelling body of engineering practices and analyses indicating that what they were in the process of doing was a very bad idea.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I didn't intend for this to get serious, but it is, very!!!!!!!! Today on the radio they were talking about possible outcomes. Seems they used substandard casing along with their other faulty equipment and short cuts. This thing could be permanent :-(( if they are not careful. Seems there is a salt deposit containing it. If that gets disolved, it could turn into a 500 square mile leak!! :-(


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very good…


----------

